# Train to Adopt at Our Shelter!



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay!

I'm very excited that we're starting a formal Train to Adopt program at our shelter!

They're asking for senior volunteers to help teach the new people, but I'm not sure I'm qualified. 

But still very exciting that we'll be able to help more dogs get adopted! Basically we're going to more formally focus on spending 1 on 1 time with dogs and teaching them good behaviour/basic skills. (Which my volunteer partner and I have actually been already doing, so yay!)


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

This is great for the pups! Good luck! And I'm sure you could volunteer. I'm assuming they have a program/set things in place they would like to accomplish/work on with each dog? I bet you could do that, no problem.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> This is great for the pups! Good luck! And I'm sure you could volunteer. I'm assuming they have a program/set things in place they would like to accomplish/work on with each dog? I bet you could do that, no problem.


I feel fairly confident that I could work on specific things with the dogs. (I kind of do that now when I can, I just don't get given a list of what specifically they'd like to be worked on)

But they're looking for team leaders/senior volunteers to teach new volunteers for their first couple shifts and I'm not sure I know enough to be able to answer questions and stuff like that.

I mean, I'm still learning about training myself, I'm not sure I could teach someone else how to do it, you know?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

ireth0 said:


> I feel fairly confident that I could work on specific things with the dogs. (I kind of do that now when I can, I just don't get given a list of what specifically they'd like to be worked on)
> 
> But they're looking for team leaders/senior volunteers to teach new volunteers for their first couple shifts and I'm not sure I know enough to be able to answer questions and stuff like that.
> 
> I mean, I'm still learning about training myself, I'm not sure I could teach someone else how to do it, you know?


Ah gotcha. yes, that makes perfect sense. I hope someone great volunteers!


----------

